# Happy Birthday to my twin boys!



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Star and Lucky are celebrating their 6th birthday today. Where has the time gone? I remember when they looked like this: 

Star









Lucky









The boys together:









And now look at them... They have grown up into two very handsome gentlemen:

Star









Lucky









My two distinguished gentlemen today









Happy Birthday, babies. Mommy loves you! :heart:heart


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What beautiful boys! Happy birthday!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GUYS!! =D How old is Midnight?


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Midnight will be 7 in September. When she gave birth to Star and Lucky, she was 7-8 months old. Still a kitten herself.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday boys!


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, kitty boys! =^.^= =^.^=


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Awww your boys are so cute and very handsome kitties. Happy Birthday boys, hope your mommy spoils you with lots of treats today!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lucky and Star  You don't look a day over 2


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Happy birthday to your beautiful handsome boys! Hope everyone had fun celebrating their special day!

Fran


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Star and Lucky!
Hope your mommy gets you lots of presents!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

The boys said to tell you all "Thank You!!" for the birthday wishes.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Happy Birthday to them  They are just as beautiful now as they were when they were kittens.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Thank you, Bec. I still find it hard to believe that I was able to carry them both in the palm of my hand when they were kittens. And now, I need both arms just to hold one.


----------

